# My IBS Story



## Sunshine&Happiness (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi,

I am 13 years old, live in the UK and have currently had what my gastroenterologist thinks is IBS for just over 6 years. My main symptoms are stomach pains and nausea. Other than that I am generally a healthy 13 year old girl.

When I first experienced recurring stomach pains my mum took me to the GP, who then referred me to my local pediatric hospital and I now visit a the Gastroenterology department every 6 months.

I have had numerous blood tests which came back completely normal. I have had an ultrasound scan which was normal. I have had urine tests, which again were normal. I have had a few stool samples taken which have come back normal. My gastroenterologist must have described me with at least 6 or 7 different medicines, none of them have improved my stomach pains or nausea that much. I was also referred to a psychologist, who gave me games .etc. to try and take my mind off the pain (which never really helped).

Last year I had an endoscopy carried out with biopsies taken too. They seemed normal apart from some inflammation in my oesophagus so I was given medication for acid reflux even though I have no symptoms whatsoever - this never helped.

I have tried a gluten/wheat free diet which never helped. I then tried a lactose-free diet which seemed to help for the first year or so. I then got tested for lactose intolerance which said I wasn't so I came off and seemed to be fine with dairy products. The only things that I have found to not agree with my stomach are citric/acidic foods such as oranges & lemons and cous-cous, paella & risotto (I am fine with normal rice and pudding rice). People always say a high fibre diet can help but brown bread gives me stomach pains.

Last month I had an endoscopy and colonoscopy. Everything came back normal again. My gastroenterologist is now arranging for me to go for an MRI scan so they can see the part of my small intestine which is not accessible with the endoscopy/colonoscopy.

When I first had stomach/bowel problems, my bouts of pain used to just be a low, dull pain that lasted for long periods of time. I wasn't good at staying calm and would get distressed and sometimes end up in tears. I would be sent home from school quite often. Especially in the transition of Primary to Secondary school I wasn't good at dealing with the pain.

Now the pain seems to come in short spasms but a more intense pain (these spasms only last for a few minutes). I seem to cope better now and don't have as many days off school.

Obviously I don't want to have something wrong with my digestive system, but I am just sick of continuous tests which tell me nothing, I just wish they would find out what's wrong with me so I can get something to help it.

One good thing has come out of my experience with IBS. Even though I am still young, it has inspired me to dream of a career in Medicine and I would like to specialise in Gastroenterology so I can help people with a similar condition to myself. I am also just generally interested in the human body.

I would like to hear if anyone has similar symptoms/story as me and if they have any solutions.

Thank you for taking the time to read my story


----------



## happymommmy (Jan 28, 2014)

I am so impressed with your maturity, your calm for such a trial. Consider if you are eating to many carbs- example, potato, breads, crackers, bananas. These constipate, and could bring gas. Try to write down your typical diet, and have your parents look into balancing it where they can. I do pray you'll live your dream and help others. Know that it is God that puts dreams in people's hearts. God bless you, and ask God to show you His plan for your life. You are precious to Him. And we can both pray that God will help you to see what you need to alter in your diet and activities. God Bless you, Sunshine.


----------



## Sunshine&Happiness (Feb 11, 2014)

happymommmy said:


> I am so impressed with your maturity, your calm for such a trial. Consider if you are eating to many carbs- example, potato, breads, crackers, bananas. These constipate, and could bring gas. Try to write down your typical diet, and have your parents look into balancing it where they can. I do pray you'll live your dream and help others. Know that it is God that puts dreams in people's hearts. God bless you, and ask God to show you His plan for your life. You are precious to Him. And we can both pray that God will help you to see what you need to alter in your diet and activities. God Bless you, Sunshine.


Thanks for the suggestions. In the past my doctor has asked me to keep a food diary but nothing in particular seemed to be the cause of my symptoms, but now when I think about it, my diet does include a lot of carbs, I will try and cut down on these more and see if it makes a difference.

Thank you!


----------

